# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  про аську

## DEL

Спи моя аська усни!
В билде потухли цветки!
Дремлет контактный листок,
Тихо храпит твой носок!
Спи моя аська усни!
Спамеры даже легли!
Флудеры тихо сопят,
Крепкие сны у ребят!
Спи моя аська усни!
Брутеры рядом легли!
Чётко храпят ритму в такт,
Ведь ппс приподнят!
Спи моя аська усни!
Нежно кряхтят админы!
Серверы в даун свели!
Видят десятые сны!

----------


## split

Крадётся злостная кавычка
Сквозь формы входа на ресурс
И тут злосчастная injection
Порвёт все планы на вчера
Админ проснётся в обночасье
Наперевес он с плазмоганом
Пойдёт в ночи сервак спосать
...
Вот и утро пришло
Спать пора, но он не дремлит
...
Вычислив трэйсроутом место
Бьёт он супостату морду
Вот такой он сисадмин!!!

----------


## Logitech

Хех, тоже заберу себе  в коллекцию

----------

